# Posts per page?



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

Any way I can increase the number of posts shown per page... I get a sore finger clicking through all those epic many page posts would be nicer if I can just say show me 50 posts per page like i can with some other boards?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Nice option - felt the same way sometimes!!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

ditto - esp with most being broadband - optional however


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

will be in the new version in the new year


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)




----------

